# Male with hyperactive digestive system



## Guest (Mar 5, 1999)

Im a 40 year-old male who has been suffering with a hyperactive digestive system for over 20 years. Most common symptom is explosive, wattery stools immediately after eating. When things are bad, even thoughts or anticipation of a meal can cause symptoms. A couple of glasses of wine prior to/with the meal seems to help but I am trying not to rely on that as I come from an alcoholic family background. I can't seem to slow down my digestive tract. Librax 2-3 times daily seems to help a little and I have no problem sleeping. Most waking hours I feel as though I am in a constant fight to gain control of my bowels. It is very difficult coping with my kids and doing the things I want to do when I feel so debilitated. Help!------------------TWK


----------



## Hook (Feb 23, 1999)

I feel for you. It's an awful feeling, one's bowels running their life. I'm afraid I can't offer you a solution but I share with you that you are not alone. Many weekends my wife will want to go out as a couple and do things but I usually resist because of my IBS. She is patient and understanding but hurt all in the same. I feel helpless from time to time and have found some relief from the group here.I can suggest you read some of the posts dealing with Caltrate Plus. It has helped many with the "D". I have been taking it for about a week now and have seen significant improvements. I hope that this discovery will help me to spend more time out of the house and not on the throne.Hope this helps. I wish you strenght and hope.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 1999)

twkcam,Have you had tests done to eliminate the possibility of any other problems? Have you been diagnosed IBS? If so, sounds like the D type (D = Diarhea, C = Constipation. What is your diet like?I have found that Cellestial Seasons'Grandma's Tummy Mint tea is very soothing and I drink it whenever my IBS starts to act up - Also, I take Caltrate Plus, which helps ALOT - I don't have incapacitating cramps anymore, and if I do have cramps, they don't usually last very long; it's cramping I can deal with easily. Check out the Caltrate Plus or Linda (LNAPE i believe) posts.------------------Martha


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 1999)

Hi Twkcam. I am a 25 year old male who has a "TGV" gut as well. I get the runny shits on average from five to seven times a year! ESPECIALLY when I am under stress. I have had a very miled case of IBS since I was eleven, but six years later, I was gang-raped by four unsavoury dudes in Southern California. This has led to a form of post traumatic stress syndrome known as RTS or rape trauma sundrome. Ever since that one incident, I have had a mild to moderate form of IBS (severe the first year or so after the rape) I have the "D" type, as my gut goes into "hyperdrive" and spills out my contents, there have been times even when I have been caught off guard, and I have therefore had shall we say, some embarrassing public accidents! This happened to me once upon taking a final at my local college, where the stress of finals hit me like an exploding steam boiler! It was a warm day, and I was wearing short pants. So when I had the accident, it was well visible! I just hoped that no one around me tooknotice! I know how it feels, believe me! Unfortunately, I don't have a solution (except to try to avoid excessively stressful situations, but that is not always possible. As a Rosicrucian student (of the Rosicrucian order AMORC a non-sectarian and non-profit educational and cultural organisation) I have used some of the techniques as taught in our monographs to help the situation. Now, should YOU come across any information as to slow a hyperactive gut, please do contact me at my e-mail (imrsn###hotmail.com) Good luck! We both need it!RUNNYBUTT------------------[This message has been edited by RUNNYBUTT (edited 03-09-99).]


----------

